# Forum problems



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Help!

For the last couple of days, I've been unable to access the forum using my laptop, running XP. No settings have changed, and I've not installed any other software. This is the only site I cannot access.

I thought it might be that work have blocked access, but I cannot access when on my wireless network at home either. I can access fine using the same wireless router on my Imac.

Any ideas?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Can you ping the site?
if not then the DNS servers that your laptop is trying to connect to doesn't know us (could it be configured to use a work suplpied DNS server which may not have us listed?)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Open a DOS window (you can still do that in XP I think?) and use the 'tracert' command to find out where it is failing?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I can actually access the rest of the ********.co.uk website, just not the forum bit.

Pinging the site works fine.

???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

is it the same lappy that can't get in here both at work and at home?

well weird ???


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

> is it the same lappy that can't get in here both at work and at home?
> 
> well weird ???


Yeah - I'm well stumped. It was working fine until Tuesday!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

you can get to the rest of the site, but not the ttforumbbs folder ??? ??? ??? ???

Tried clearing the cache and cookies??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

what do you get when you try to get in?


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

I have a similar problem.

New PC at home on XP Home.

First 2 weeks, absolutely fine. Now I cannot open anything starting with www.********.co.uk - it goes to the black background and then thinks for ages without getting any further.

All other sites I use are fine! It's really wierd.

Any help would be much appreciated - I have't a clue abour pinging, DNS or tracing!

ta


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ahhhhhh.

now it might be a bit clearer - this is the problem I get when the Freeserve pop up pops up!

(obviously) doesn't affect me all the time (as you may have noticed ) - but when it's FreeServe's turn to appear - I have to close down IE as often as not.

Maybe related?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Get the Google task bar and activate the 'pop up blocker'. I haven't been bothered with 'em for months now and can get into this site without difficulty.

Also, have you tried 'contr alt delete' to see if there is another programme not responding, thus causing this site to hang in limbo trying, but failing, to load.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Mine's a bit different.

i can access all tt-fourm pages excpet the forum itself.

I get the standard page unavailable page. I've not been able to access it for over a week.

I've added it into a trusted site. nothing.

Aaagh. and I'm selling my mac today, so won't be able to access for a while


----------

